# happy halloween weekend!



## Garjon (Apr 4, 2009)

lets get drunk. I know i will be. cheers!


----------



## Rebekah (May 16, 2009)

Be safe


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm so bummed about Halloween. Halloween is my all time favorite holiday. I look forward to it all year and this year I'm dissociated and can't enjoy it. I plan to hide in bed while the family goes trick or treating. Wandering around dissociated in the dark just doesn't sound like fun to me.


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

im gonna drink some boo's. :lol:

get it?


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

tinyfairypeople said:


> Wandering around dissociated in the dark just doesn't sound like fun to me.


Same here, I usually look forward to a party or something on halloween but its just another dissociated day this years and the past 4 years.


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

Tommygunz said:


> im gonna drink some boo's. :lol:
> 
> get it?


 :lol: Nice one Tommy. :lol:


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

no, come on guys! i was thinking the same thing that i didn't want to go out and then last night i was like, "you know what? fuck that" and now i'm dressing up and going up with friends and i'm gonna have an awesome time. we all deserve a night out where the last thing we think about is dp. please. SOMEBODY do this for themselves.


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

im with ya peach, ima go nutz!


----------



## Garjon (Apr 4, 2009)

one party under the belts. one more big one to go. halloween is all about dissocation..you dress up, no one knows who you are, and you have a good time! lets do this!

michael.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

i'm trying to find a female to go trick er treating with me and be "adam and eve"


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

I was thinking of dressing up as that chick from THE RING


----------



## Realiity (Apr 26, 2009)

I'm going to a party, yeeaa !
I don't think it'd be a good idea for me to be sitting alone in my room doing nothing.

Hope everyone has a good one


----------



## Realiity (Apr 26, 2009)

SistA HazeL said:


> I was thinking of dressing up as that chick from THE RING


 Do it.
She scares the hell out of me.


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

surfingisfun001 said:


> i'm trying to find a female to go trick er treating with me and be "adam and eve"


HAHAHAHA!!!!!!!! I don't think thats legal. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2009)

So I've decided to give DP the finger and will be dressing up afterall. SCREW YOU DP!


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

tinyfairypeople said:


> So I've decided to give DP the finger and will be dressing up afterall. SCREW YOU DP!


You go girl! :wink:


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2009)

Claymore said:


> tinyfairypeople said:
> 
> 
> > So I've decided to give DP the finger and will be dressing up afterall. SCREW YOU DP!
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

tinyfairypeople said:


> Thanks!


Your welcome :wink: . And try to have a good time, i'll be on the other side of the country praying for you, you'll need some extra help from the best helper there is.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2009)

Claymore said:


> tinyfairypeople said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks!
> ...


Thank you. I dressed up and made it like 2 blocks down the street before the dp got so bad I had to come home. Oh well. I had a good day today and just the fact that I felt like dressing up is huge.


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

tinyfairypeople said:


> Claymore said:
> 
> 
> > tinyfairypeople said:
> ...


Oh well. Heres a cool song that perk you up a bit. The first vid is the song with the lyrics to the right in the gray box if you click more info (READ THEM). And the second is their actual music video, it'll make you feel a little better once you know the words and put them with the vid. Christian band believe it or not. You'll see it in the lyrics.










:wink:


----------



## JessMess (Jan 8, 2009)

I know what you mean, tinyfairypeole. Last year's Halloween, Thanksgiving and Christmas and pretty much my 20th birthday were all an empty blur. I could barely eat at the table and couldn't recognize myself or my family. I kept going to the bathroom because I thought I was going to throw up. I felt like everything was just a dream and completely detached from reailty, while everyone around me was all smiles and celebration. I couldn't even be connected or normal on Christmas day, despite the elaborate decorations, rainy weather with a hot fire, and booze and cheers. I have gotten so, so much better and feel normal almost all of the time. I am thankful more than ever that THIS year I can enjoy the seasons, and my 21st birthday in *TEN DAYS*. I am more thankful than ever for everything, despite my episodes of utter dp and hard long term breakup with my boyfriend. I AM F*UCKING happy no matter what and thankful for all of the beautiful things I have god bless!!!!!!! *<3* I hope my happiness can only spread to those around me like an INFECTIOUS disease. Please remember that there is darkness at the end of the tunnel and it gets worse before it gets better!!!!!


----------

